

Ask HN: Anyone ever used jQuery ThemeRoller for a project? - vital101

I'm starting up a re-design (finally) of ShouldIGetTheBook(SIGTB), however, I lack any real artistic skills.  I've been playing with a lot of the jQuery UI stuff lately and it seems pleasant looking and easy to hook in to.  Anyone out there have any experience with it?  How did it work for you?  Does the end product look professional (not just some run of the mill theme)?  Actually, any thoughts at all on using jQuery ThemeRoller to design your site would be great.<p>Thanks!
======
taitems
Shameless self plug of something that I released yesterday that is REALLY
relevant to your needs: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1227712>

Overall I think that ThemeRoller is good at making themes for "coloured"
designs like Mint (soft green), eBay (big and yellow) etc. I think that you
could produce something that would match SIGTB easily, because your gradients
are big and soft. You will never get something as crisp as Aristo or Ace
without getting down to a pixel level and incorporating images.

Check out my other post for how we I use jQuery UI @ work.
<http://tumblr.com/xjl8127l8>

~~~
vital101
This is great! Thanks!

